# Boxen und Headset gleichzeitig



## Maurice J. (9. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Community, ich habe mal wieder eine Frage 
Ich wollte mal fragen, aub ich irgendwie einstellen kann, dann ich Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig hab.
Ich meine damit, dass wenn ich mein Headset anmache das Headset geht und wenn ich die Boxen anmache die Boxen gehen ohne das ich irgendwas umstecken muss.
Früher hatte ich das mal ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das gemacht habe.
Ich habe Cambridge Soundworks Boxen, ein Roccat Kave headset und die Asus Xonar DX Soundkarte.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelt.


----------



## Sethnix (9. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit sowas?
Audio Klinke Y Kabel 3,5mm Klinken-Stecker Stereo an 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab bei meiner Xonar DG mein Headset an die Grüne Klinke und die Boxen an die Schwarze Klinke angesteckt.
Dazu im ASUS Audio Center "Audiokanal" auf 2 Channels und gleichzeitig "Analog aus" auf 4 Lautsprecher, so kommt bei beiden Geräten Stereo raus und ein Y-Kabel ist unnötig.


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2011)

Ich stimme Sethnix zu. Ein Y-Kabel wird hier wohl die beste Lösung sein.


----------



## Maurice J. (10. Juni 2011)

Früher hatte ich es bei mir aber auch, dass das ging, ohne das ich was bestimtes dafür hatte.
Ich möchte nicht beides auf einmal laufen haben, ich möchte nur, wenn ich meine Boxen anmache die boxen gehen und wenn ich Headset anmache das Headset geht nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen.
Ich hoffe einer hat noch eine Idee, wie das geht.
Früher musste ich das am Pc immer noch umschalten also bei Wiedergabegeräten das fand ich aber nicht schlimm.
Aber immer hinter den PC kriechen und umstecken ist lästig.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (18. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich hab eine Xonar DX mit meinen 2.1 Lautsprechern und meinen DT 990 Kopfhörer. Ich möchte beides in die Asus Xonar DX anschließen, beide haben einen normalen Klinkenstecker. Wie soll das gehen?? Weil es gibt ja nur ein Stereoeingang bei der Soundkarte. Kann man da noch irgendwas anderes machen?? Ich will nicht den Kopfhörer am Gehäuse oder so anschliesen, sondern alles direkt an der Soundkarte. Gibt es da eine Lösung?? Danke schonmal


----------



## Superwip (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn du am Gehäuse Front-Audioausgänge hast sind diese wohl die Patentlösung... wenn nicht kannst du auch welche nachrüsten

Ende der 1990er waren auch optische Laufwerke mit integriertem (Front-) Audio Ausgang in Mode, sie sind aber praktisch ausgestorben (vielleicht ist das ja die "Früher"- Lösung, an die du dich erinnerst)

Wenn du am PC per Software zwischen Headset und Lautsprechern wählen willst ist ein Y-Stecker natürlich völlig ungeeignet, ansonsten ist er eine praktikable Lösung.

Edit: hab nicht aufs Datum geschaut...

2 Headset und Soundsystem unabhängig voneinander gleichzeitig an einer Xonar DX? Sollte möglich sein, ist eigentlich nur eine Treibersache


----------



## Darkseth (18. Mai 2012)

Vll audio anschlüsse, die nicht nach vorne zum Frontpanel gehen, sondern als PCI blende hinten (z.B. unter der soundkarte) montiert werden.. Dann hättest du praktisch nen zweiten slot mit audio anschlüssen, die dann als "Frontpanel" fungieren.


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Mai 2012)

Nur wo bekommt man so eine PCI Blende her mit Buchsen und HD Audio Stecker?


----------



## Darkseth (18. Mai 2012)

Hab mal eine gesehen, aber ich find sie nimmer xD


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Mai 2012)

Schade, die wäre für meine DX optimal!
Da könnte ich den optischen Ausgang und den Mic Anschluss gleichzeitig nutzen.

Bei der D1 gibt es wenigstens einen internen S/PDIF Ausgang, bei der DX dummerweise nicht.


----------

